# Color Issues with Philips DSR708



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Since the latest software update I've been having some issues with picture color.

Every so often, the picture will lose color, and then have limited color. It does not appear to be an issue with any particular channel, as it may happen on a recorded show but if I switch to live, the screen issue is still there (and vice versa).

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The first thing I would test would be the cable. Is it tightly connected, is it showing wear or corrosion? It couldn't hurt to check.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's not the cables.

This is a know issue with the TiVo platform...
It has been there since their very first SA unit... and it still shows up every once and a while. (Not sure if they resolved it on the Series 3 units).

It just goes black and white... no rhyme, no reason... then it just returns to color.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky I never had to hear of it.


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's not the cables.
> 
> This is a know issue with the TiVo platform...
> It has been there since their very first SA unit... and it still shows up every once and a while. (Not sure if they resolved it on the Series 3 units).
> ...


Is there any solution, other than replacing the unit?

Perhaps I should just upgrade to one of the newer non Tivo units?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

mikegold said:


> Since the latest software update I've been having some issues with picture color.
> 
> Every so often, the picture will lose color, and then have limited color. It does not appear to be an issue with any particular channel, as it may happen on a recorded show but if I switch to live, the screen issue is still there (and vice versa).
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


Yes, one unit in my house started it after getting 6.3e, I have read though of others having this issue before 6.3e as mentioned. Mine goes back to color immediately if I press pause or skipback. Dunno why either. I'm still trying to make sure it is the tivo and not the tv.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikegold said:


> Is there any solution, other than replacing the unit?
> 
> Perhaps I should just upgrade to one of the newer non Tivo units?


Replacing the unit won't help (at least with regards to DTiVos)... it still occurs with the R10's (the last DTiVo SD model made).

Your call if you want to switch to the R15 (or other).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Frostwolf said:


> Yes, one unit in my house started it after getting 6.3e, I have read though of others having this issue before 6.3e as mentioned. Mine goes back to color immediately if I press pause or skipback. Dunno why either. I'm still trying to make sure it is the tivo and not the tv.


It's the TiVo... guaranteed.

I had it occur on 4 different models of DTiVos, on different TV's.
Just had it last Friday, when I was using my R10 for the first time in probably 2 months... lasted for about 2 minutes, and just went back to color.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I've never heard of this issue being attributed to the Tivo itself. If you're using the S-video output then it's more likely the cable. If the cable is improperly seated you can lose the chrominance signal, resulting in total loss of color. Every time I've seen this problem a minor adjustment of the S-video connector has always cleared it up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do a search on www.tivocommunity.com

It will happen via RF, Composite, and S-Video

It is not the cable.

As you will find cases, where the VIDEO picture is B&W but the TiVo banners are color.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is a recent thread about it at TCF
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=364850&highlight=black+and+white


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

It must just be an issue with TCF Tivo owners because I've never seen it reported over at dealdatabase (I'm not saying it hasn't been reported, just that I haven't seen it ). I've owned literally dozens of Tivos of all flavors and have never run into this issue with any of them. Could be that I'm just lucky or that it's really just a random problem with a small number of Tivos. In fact, I've rarely experienced any of the problems that seem to plague many Tivo owners (i.e., 6.3x reboots, freezeups, etc.). Perhaps there's a direct correlation between hacking experience and the number of reported problems.:sure:


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

I had this problem quite often back when the DTivo was running on software v3. After upgrading to v6.2 I have not seen it.


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

I've had this happen when watching The Wizard of Oz. First, it's B&W, then color, the B&W again. Sheesh. :rolling:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's not the cables.
> 
> This is a know issue with the TiVo platform...
> It has been there since their very first SA unit... and it still shows up every once and a while. (Not sure if they resolved it on the Series 3 units).
> ...





Earl Bonovich said:


> Replacing the unit won't help (at least with regards to DTiVos)... it still occurs with the R10's (the last DTiVo SD model made).
> 
> Your call if you want to switch to the R15 (or other).





Earl Bonovich said:


> It's the TiVo... guaranteed.
> 
> I had it occur on 4 different models of DTiVos, on different TV's.
> Just had it last Friday, when I was using my R10 for the first time in probably 2 months... lasted for about 2 minutes, and just went back to color.





Earl Bonovich said:


> Do a search on www.tivocommunity.com
> 
> It will happen via RF, Composite, and S-Video
> 
> ...


Blasphemer! Thou shall not speak the name TiVo in vain! :hurah: :lol: :grin:


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's the TiVo... guaranteed.
> 
> I had it occur on 4 different models of DTiVos, on different TV's.
> Just had it last Friday, when I was using my R10 for the first time in probably 2 months... lasted for about 2 minutes, and just went back to color.


You don't know my tv, HEHE, it just had its 19th birthday. Its 133 in dog years for crying out loud. I just need two more out of her and she can drink.

I believe its the tivo too, but I'm making sure before trying to get a warranty on it.

I've tried composite and s-video and both had black and white.

It only does it for a minute or so about once a day. So its not easy to catch.

Also, it clears up immediatley when I pause or skipback.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

See this link:
/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366752. Appended to tivocommunity.com

I have had DirecTv since May 1999 with DirecTv Tivo sinc July 2004.

Don't remember color drop-outs from before Tivo. But. No short term memory and a lousy long term memory. But I _know_ that since Tivo I have backed up and recovered the color as have others as reported somewhere on tivocommunity.


----------

